# To move or not to move-- Pueblo CO



## armyrdr (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey everyone! 
Anyone from Pueblo? My husband and I are considering moving a little bit West of Pueblo. 
My concerns are water of course and grass growth. 
Do the pastures ever grow enough to last a spring and summer season?
Anyone have any tips or opinions on this area of the state I'd appreciate them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Kindof late weighing in on this.

Pueblo is pretty dry year round. I've really only been down there in the summer but don't expect sustainable pastures at all. It's pretty sandy soil. I have a friend in Westcliffe. Beautiful country and lots of forestry land to ride on but rocky. Hay is normally cheaper than most parts of the state but the SE corner has been having such a severe drought they aren't producing but a fraction of what they normally do. This year they might recover somewhat but there is a lot of damage and fields that will have to be replaced. Land is cheap compared to most places in the state but there are pockets (like Westcliffe) that command much higher prices. Water is a concern no matter where you live in CO. Irrigation water is very pricey and groundwater can be sketchy (if you can legally draw from it).


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Pueblo, CO is part of a section of the country that was hurt the worst during the Great Depression's "Dust Bowl." When there is a drought there it is REALLY serious, unlike further north in the state. Just FYI. Very pretty, though.
In IL, where we live is reclaimed swampland. Even so, the last few years we have had droughts and hay was hard to come by. Hay suppliers grow to the market.


----------

